# Java Applet mit Lauftext, kleiner Fehler?



## Kihak (7. Dez 2005)

Hallo Java Mitglieder,
habe ein kleines Java Applet geschrieben aber ich erhalte immer eine Fehlermeldung.

benutze folgende Komponenten:
Eclipse 3.1
JDK 5.0

hier ist der Code:


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.Graphics;

public class Laufschrift extends Applet implements Runnable {

int x, y, breite;
Thread my_thread;
String text;

public void init ( ) {
	text = getParameter("text");
	y = size().height / 2;
	breite = size().width;
	if (x > breite) x = breite;
	}

public void start( ) {
	my_thread = new Thread(this);
	my_thread.start();
	}
	
public void run() {
	while (true) {
		repaint();
		x -= 10;
		if (x < 0) x = breite;		
		try {			
		Thread.sleep(100);
		}
		catch (InterruptedException e) {
		}
	}
	}

public void paint(Graphics g) {
	g.drawString(text, x, y);
	}
}
```


_1	The method size() from the type Component is deprecated	Laufschrift.java	line 17
1	The method size() from the type Component is deprecated	Laufschrift.java	line 18	_


das sind genau diese beiden Zeilen:
*y = size().height / 2;
breite = size().width;*

*size* ist in Eclipse durchgestrichen (automatisch), weiss jemand wieso?

Ich komme nicht weiter, habe schon alle möglichen FAQs und google durchsucht.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand hilft, bin total demotiviert und komme seit Tagen nicht weiter.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Kihak


----------



## Sky (7. Dez 2005)

Naja, dann hat google wohl nicht die API gefunden!? Komisch eigentlich............

hier die Auflösung: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Component.html#size()


----------



## Kihak (7. Dez 2005)

Hallo Sky,
danke hat mir weitergeholfen habe jetzt mit getsize () ausprobiert.


Wenn ich mit Eclipse Run as Applet auswähle kommt das applet, doch in der Eclipse Umgebung erscheint eine Liste von Fehlern:


```
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NullPointerException: String is null
```

es erscheint keine Laufschrift im Applet...

Was ist denn noch falsch?


----------



## Sky (7. Dez 2005)

Ist der Parameter "text" in der HTML-Seite angegeben ? (Case-sensitiv!)

Lass Dir den Parameter "text" mal nach dem Einlesen ausgeben und guck mal, ob's stimmt.


----------



## Kihak (7. Dez 2005)

:shock: 

moment ich habe entweder entweder was falsch verstanden oder habe was übersehen....

Ich habe keine HTML Seite, ich schreibe den code direkt in eclipse und führe den einfach mit run as applet aus.

Benötige ich denn noch zusätzlich eine HTML Seite? 
Was meinst du genau mit "text" ? Habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.

Also bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas geschockt, dachte immer das der appletviewer bei eclipse ausreicht.


HILFEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sky (7. Dez 2005)

Lies mal in der API nach, was 
	
	
	
	





```
getParameter("text");
```
 macht !


----------



## MPW (15. Dez 2005)

Ersetz hatl erstmal die Zeile

text = getParameter("text");

durch

text = "Hallo, ich bin der Beispieltext";

Dann kannst du schonmal gucken, ob's klappt, und dann kümmerst du dich um die Übergabe des Strings.


----------

